
Why Apple keeps its iPhone 2.0 SDK under NDA - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/08/28/developers_question_why_apple_keeps_its_iphone_2_0_sdk_under_nda.html
======
Herring
_"Another reason for locking up iPhone details behind NDA is that Apple can't
seek to patent any inventions after they are publicly published. By keeping
the iPhone's details under NDA, it can retroactively seek patent protection
for ideas that it discovers are more novel that originally thought."_

I think Apple could ship frozen turds & appleinsider would find a way to spin
it. "They're saving on development costs!"

~~~
tlrobinson
"Prince McLean" is a particularly obnoxious Apple apologist. You may also know
him as Daniel Eran Dilger of roughlydrafted.com

He regularly posts essentially the same article on both rouglydrafted.com and
appleinsider.com, often citing one of in the other, and even defending his
alter-ego if he's been called out.

See here:

[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/08/15/inside_mobilem...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/08/15/inside_mobileme_web_3_and_web_client_server_apps.html&page=2)

Then here:

[http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2008/08/22/is-apples-
mobileme-...](http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2008/08/22/is-apples-mobileme-
secure/)

I have no problem with writers using pen names, but when you're writing the
exact same material on two different sites using two different names, cross-
linking between them, and defending _yourself_ under a different name, _thats_
crossing the line.

------
bprater
It is amazing how entirely frustrating this is to developers.

We are using a new platform and this is the point that we need access to as
much information as possible, and this is the period where Apple is being most
restrictive.

------
litewulf
All hail Jobs, bringer of communicators.

